# Once upon a time there was this hoverfly...



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2010)

...who just walked around the table, across a piece of sponge that was being used by my daughter to wipe her chalk board. I got my camera, reversed my 18-55mm kit lens, and shot him. Just used on-board flash for these. What do you think?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 25, 2010)

That second one is kind of cool.  I can see the texture of the sponge.  

Something to keep in mind:  many insects are drawn to the color yellow.  Their eyes are more sensitive to its light.  Hence all abundance of yellow flowers (and activity around them.)  Dont ever wear a yellow shirt around a bee hive!  :flower:


----------



## Canosonic (Aug 25, 2010)

It'd be nice to get the whole super model in the frame.
Otherwise it looks good!


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2010)

Canosonic said:


> It'd be nice to get the whole super model in the frame.
> Otherwise it looks good!



I got some with the whole body, but less detail, and didn't hit the focus quite so well. I'll keep trying!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the second one.  I can see some of the sponge detail.  :thumbup:

Something to keep in mind:  many bugs are drawn to the color yellow.  Their eyes are more sensitive to its light.  It helps the pollinators spot flowers.  A large number of which are?  Yep, yellow!


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 26, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> I like the second one.  I can see some of the sponge detail.  :thumbup:
> 
> Something to keep in mind:  many bugs are drawn to the color yellow.  Their eyes are more sensitive to its light.  It helps the pollinators spot flowers.  A large number of which are?  Yep, yellow!



You having a senior moment and answering the same thread twice? 

Thanks for your input, though, really appreciated.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 26, 2010)

For making use of the (very sensitive to anything!) reversed lens technique these came out really well! 

And indeed: that technique needs to be trained. I used to be doing ok some 4 years ago, but can't seem to pull it off any more today. I can no longer rely on my right eye, and your viewfinder eye gets strained fast with this technique and that razor thin DOF you have when you try this!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 26, 2010)

Bend The Light said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> > I like the second one. I can see some of the sponge detail. :thumbup:
> ...


 

Dur:  Im a tard.  I didnt see that the other one had posted.  I must be getting old.   My eyes *and* memory are going!


----------

